# Would you date/marry someone of a different race?



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I am aware that a thread has been locked recently..... so please don't use any racist or derogatory comments.Be constructive.

I personally wouldn't, because I'm not religious!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What's religion got to do with it?

My missus is brown and Hindu, has no bearing on our relationship whatsoever.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm confused. You wouldn't because you're not religious?

If I was single and I met someone of a different race to me who fulfilled all of my wants in a partner then yes I would


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

No problem, apart from an Eskimo women, I hate the cold


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Most other races are religious and I wouldn't be with someone who practices their religion as I wouldn't want my kids to be brain washed.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yes, because I'm not a racist.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok.. What I mean is that most races are highly religious and if they don't follow their parents steps, their families do. I would hate to sit at a family dinner listening to someone saying prayers before eating.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Most other races are religious and I wouldn't be with someone who practices their religion as I wouldn't want my kids to be brain washed.


Not everyone in every race is religious. You've been watching to much BBC news :whistling:

Though, to answer your question. Yes I would, i could care less the colour of anyones skin or beliefs.....Love is Love!

My wife has completely different views about life than I do. We learn from each other, respect each others opinions and learn to adapt to the love we both share.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cam93 said:


> Yes, because I'm not a racist.


It has nothing to do with race. Me and wife are of different background, but we don't agree with religion so we get on.

I'd quite happily marry a nlack, asian or indian woman as long as she didn't believe in God.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Ok.. What I mean is that most races are highly religious and if they don't follow their parents steps, their families do. I would hate to sit at a family dinner listening to someone saying prayers before eating.


some religions require you pray 5 times per day, praying once at the family dinner table sounds easy in comparison.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Ok.. What I mean is that most races are highly religious and if they don't follow their parents steps, their families do. I would hate to sit at a family dinner listening to someone saying prayers before eating.


Well its simple really, dont date/marry someone that your describing. Find one that has no religious conditioning.....there are plenty out there


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mildo said:


> Not everyone in every race is religious. You've been watching to much BBC news :whistling:
> 
> Though, to answer your question. Yes I would, i could care less the colour of anyones skin or beliefs.....Love is Love!
> 
> My wife has completely different views about life than I do. We learn from each other, respect each others opinions and learn to adapt to the love we both share.


I don't have time to watch news much. I work a lot.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nitrogen said:


> It has nothing to do with race. Me and wife are of different background, but we don't agree with religion so we get on.
> 
> I'd quite happily marry a nlack, asian or indian woman as long as she didn't believe in God.


thread tittle says 'would you marry someone of a different race' - yes because I'm not a racist.

your now saying 'would I marry someone who believes in God' - yes because I'm not a controlling weirdo and everyone has the right to believe what the fxck they want


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Ok.. What I mean is that most races are highly religious and if they don't follow their parents steps, their families do. I would hate to sit at a family dinner listening to someone saying prayers before eating.


Are you for real?

So would you class someone who is black but born in England a different race and assume they are religious?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> some religions require you pray 5 times per day, praying once at the family dinner table sounds easy in comparison.


It might sound easy but it's not different to say:thank you to our lord, the six foot tall gnome with beard to providing us with the feast.

It's nit tge difficulty to say the words. It's the fact that they're totally out of touch with reality.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Why the fcuk start another thread when you know for a fact they cause conflict and bickering between members and every time end up being closed I'm not gonna comment as I have in the past on this subject

ffs


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> So would you class someone who is black but born in England a different race and assume they are religious?


Most other races are religious. I don't care about the colour, I wouldn't be with a white Catholic or Christian.

As far as I'm concerned most people with different ethnic background even born in Britain are religious.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

OP makes no sense


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

nitrogen said:


> It has nothing to do with race. Me and wife are of different background, but we don't agree with religion so we get on.
> 
> I'd quite happily marry a nlack, asian or indian woman as long as she didn't believe in God.


Would you date/marry someone of a different race?

:confused1:



Prince Adam said:


> OP makes no sense


Best just to ignore him.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Fcukin hell nitrogen are you ok this morn mate you normally talk sense. I don't mean to have a pop bcs you seem like a decent bloke but come on where did you think this was gonna lead

what religion are you


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> It has nothing to do with race. Me and wife are of different background, but we don't agree with religion so we get on.
> 
> I'd quite happily marry a nlack, asian or indian woman as long as she didn't believe in God.


So a more suitable title for this thread could've been "Would you date/marry someone who believes in God?"


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

So are you saying you'd date someone who follows the following because you get on and learn from each other.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

have done, been married now to a black british jamaican girl for 16 years, best thing i ever did, its heaven , oh and she 10 years younger than me , lol

steve


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Obviously trying to get things popping off


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

If I liked someone I would date her regardless of her faith or skin colour. I'd respect her right to believe in her faith just as I'd expect her to believe in my right not to follow it.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> Fcukin hell nitrogen are you ok this morn mate you normally talk sense. I don't mean to have a pop bcs you seem like a decent bloke but come on where did you think this was gonna lead
> 
> what religion are you


some new labs tren we dont know about ,lol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

barksie said:


> have done, been married now to a black british jamaican girl for 16 years, best thing i ever did, its heaven , oh and she 10 years younger than me , lol
> 
> steve


Sure she's a good wife and has more family values than white British women who are ever so demanding.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> If I liked someone I would date her regardless of her faith or skin colour. I'd respect her right to believe in her faith just as I'd expect her to believe in my right not to follow it.


could not have put that better, gone off track though aint it, its turned to religion for some reason


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Yes. Race or religion doesn't matter to me.

I'm mixed race myself so......


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

bjaminny said:


> So a more suitable title for this thread could've been "Would you date/marry someone who believes in God?"


This is what I meant. Apologies everyone. Once you post a thread, you can't re edit, and people twist yout words. Glad you posted it.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife's half Chinese. So yes.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> Sure she's a good wife and has more family values than white British women who are ever so demanding.


been married to a white woman for 8 years m8, was hell, it was all money money money, then lived with a white girl for 5 years, she worked and her wages were hers, my wages were hers,lol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

barksie said:


> some new labs tren we dont know about ,lol


Not me


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> This is what I meant. Apologies everyone. Once you post a thread, you can't re edit, and people twist yout words. Glad you posted it.


thought you were leaving...?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

PaulB said:


> If I liked someone I would date her regardless of her faith or skin colour. I'd respect her right to believe in her faith just as I'd expect her to believe in my right not to follow it.


I couldn't like anyone who is deluded enough to believe in sky fairies enough to date or marry them.

I couldn't have any respect for someone with such obvious failings.

Sorry.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

barksie said:


> could not have put that better, gone off track though aint it, its turned to religion for some reason


These types of threads never end well.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Most other races are religious. I don't care about the colour, I wouldn't be with a white Catholic or Christian.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned most people with different ethnic background even born in Britain are religious.


What about Japanese and Chinese people, what religion would you assume they all follow?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No marry but would f**k anyone


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> Fcukin hell nitrogen are you ok this morn mate you normally talk sense. I don't mean to have a pop bcs you seem like a decent bloke but come on where did you think this was gonna lead
> 
> what religion are you


It must be morning. I should have proof read before posting. I sound like


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> Sure she's a good wife and has more family values than white British women who are ever so demanding.


So all white British women lack family values and are ever so demanding?

Give me the stats to prove it or I won't believe you :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

barksie said:


> been married to a white woman for 8 years m8, was hell, it was all money money money, then lived with a white girl for 5 years, she worked and her wages were hers, my wages were hers,lol


Fvxking white women....coming over here stealing our money.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Varg said:


> I couldn't like anyone who is deluded enough to believe in sky fairies enough to date or marry them.
> 
> I couldn't have any respect for someone with such obvious failings.
> 
> Sorry.


But there's people who have faith and then there's people who blindly follow a god, two very different things in my book.

I'll add that I'm not religious but if people are I don't automatically judge them on it before trying to understand it.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Varg said:


> I couldn't like anyone who is deluded enough to believe in sky fairies enough to date or marry them.
> 
> I couldn't have any respect for someone with such obvious failings.
> 
> Sorry.


Dont be sorry mate. You have the right to make a choice. That's yours.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> Ok.. What I mean is that most races are highly religious and if they don't follow their parents steps, their families do. I would hate to sit at a family dinner listening to someone saying prayers before eating.


I'm sure you have prayed many times in your life.

I reckon you'll have said, 'God, I wish I was somewhere else right now', or 'God, I'd love to win the lottery' more than once.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> So all white British women lack family values and are ever so demanding?
> 
> Give me the stats to prove it or I won't believe you :tongue:


in my case i just got hooked up with the wrong white women, when i was younger i just wanted a [email protected] partner, so probably set my sights a little short, now im older i see lots of white ladies that are beautiful inside and out,


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Most other races are religious. I don't care about the colour, I wouldn't be with a white Catholic or Christian.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned most people with different ethnic background even born in Britain are religious.


The rest of the world probably assumes virtually all British people are Christian...

Was the question you actually wanted to ask, 'Would you date/marry someone of a different religion?'

To answer the two questions: yes I would happily date/marry someone from a different country, but would find a relationship with someone who holds strong religious beliefs challenging no matter where they are from.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> Fvxking white women....coming over here stealing our money.


oops, sound a bit rascist dont i , lolol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Leigh said:


> So all white British women lack family values and are ever so demanding?
> 
> Give me the stats to prove it or I won't believe you :tongue:


I met women with different background and race. Stats are stas, white women are mostly materialistic, I've had better conversations with foreign or other ethnicity women.

Would you date a highly religious dustman if he was good looking etc. Or date a banker w**ker who was also good looking but be obnoxious.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> But there's people who have faith and then there's people who blindly follow a god, two very different things in my book.
> 
> I'll add that I'm not religious but if people are I don't automatically judge them on it before trying to understand it.


I couldn't date or marry someone who watched x factor, i'm a celeb, strictly or anything else like that, even if they didn't try to convert me.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mingster said:


> I'm sure you have prayed many times in your life.
> 
> I reckon you'll have said, 'God, I wish I was somewhere else right now', or 'God, I'd love to win the lottery' more than once.


I don't use the word in that context anymore. I never prayed. I wished but not thinking about god.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Stats are stats, white women are mostly materialistic,


What is your source for that 'stat'?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> What is your source for that 'stat'?


Plenty Of Fish.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> I don't use the word in that context anymore. I never prayed. I wished but not thinking about god.


You don't need to use the word God. Wishes, crossing your fingers, hopes, they're all prayers of a sort.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Smitch said:


> What about Japanese and Chinese people, what religion would you assume they all follow?


It depends, culturally they're shinto and Buddhists but sure there are non religious ones, or some convert to other religion.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

All races and religions have idiots, I wouldn't tar an entire race with the same brush.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> It depends, culturally they're shinto and Buddhists but sure there are non religious ones, or some convert to other religion.


This is what I'm getting at, not everyone from a particular country follows a particular religion.

It would be very narrow minded to assume so.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> What is your source for that 'stat'?


Personal experience, I met various different races as. I'm not white British myself, but I disagree with religion.



Smitch said:


> All races and religions have idiots, I wouldn't tar an entire race with the same brush.


Hmmm. Some deep thoughts here.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Personal experience, I met various different races as. I'm not white British myself, but I disagree with religion.


Precisely. It is your personal view/experience, not a statistic.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> I met women with different background and race. Stats are stas, white women are mostly materialistic, I've had better conversations with foreign or other ethnicity women.
> 
> Would you date a highly religious dustman if he was good looking etc. Or date a banker w**ker who was also good looking but be obnoxious.


If I dated, then I'd date anyone who was a good person, nice, kept me interested, supported me emotionally and I found attractive.

Job, income, colour, religion etc I wouldn't find hugely relevant as decent people come in all forms.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Smitch said:


> This is what I'm getting at, not everyone from a particular country follows a particular religion.
> 
> It would be very narrow minded to assume so.


I am well aware.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mingster said:


> You don't need to use the word God. Wishes, crossing your fingers, hopes, they're all prayers of a sort.


They're not.

I wish I hadn't gone out last night.

Now I suffer from a hangover.

I wish Santa would bring a new car at Christmas.

Santa does not exist! You want a new car you need to work for it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> They're not.
> 
> I wish I hadn't gone out last night.
> 
> ...


do you celebrate xmas ?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Leigh said:


> If I dated, then I'd date anyone who was a good person, nice, kept me interested, supported me emotionally and I found attractive.
> 
> Job, income, colour, religion etc I wouldn't find hugely relevant as decent people come in all forms.


True, but don't most women want to be financially secue?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Best just to ignore him.


Best post on this thread - this along with a few other members on this board i tend to avoid. They seem to constantly post s**t.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> They're not.
> 
> I wish I hadn't gone out last night.
> 
> ...


Your parameters defining religion are way too narrow. When you wish you hadn't gone out last night you are, in effect, calling on some external source to change what has already happened.

Santa is a symbol. It doesn't matter if he exists or not.

Gods are created by one thing only - worshippers. Without worship a God cannot exist. When you follow a football team, or admire a pop star or an actor or a beautiful woman, you are creating a cult of worship and therefore a form of God.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

attractive people f*%?K attractive people , shallow people don't look past looks , fat people cant see past their stomachs and ugoz are happy with whatever comes their way .

as for white women , majority of the women are white so if you don't like them and the ethnics have more "family values" etc then , who are you sharing your life with ? your hand or your best friends hand


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Gods are created by one thing only - worshippers. Without worship a God cannot exist. When you follow a football team, or admire a pop star or an actor or a beautiful woman, you are creating a cult of worship and therefore a form of God.


Wut?

I follow the England cricket team, are you saying they're not real? Or only in my imagination?

Sure, they only have fame and fortune because of fans, but they exist with or without the fans, unlike a god, which doesn't exist with or without believers.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> do you celebrate xmas ?


I like the food and enjoyed it when I was a child, but now it's overkill. I wouldn't say I celebrate it but like the feeling of it.

Islam, hinduism, budhism, Judaism as these are pre Christian religiouns. So Christmas and religion are not celebrated by all religions.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Varg said:


> Wut?
> 
> I follow the England cricket team, are you saying they're not real? Or only in my imagination?
> 
> Sure, they only have fame and fortune because of fans, but they exist with or without the fans, unlike a god, which doesn't exist with or without believers.


Not at all. Without followers there would be no England cricket team. Why would there be? No-one would pay wages or care about the result. No God can exist without at least one believer. Without believers memories will eventually fade and die.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I like the food and enjoyed it when I was a child, but now it's overkill. I wouldn't say I celebrate it but like the feeling of it.
> 
> Islam, hinduism, budhism, Judaism as these are pre Christian religiouns. So Christmas and religion are not celebrated by all religions.


ill take that as a yes then.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> I am aware that a thread has been locked recently..... so please don't use any racist or derogatory comments.Be constructive.
> 
> I personally wouldn't, because I'm not religious!


yes, i would


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Varg said:


> I couldn't like anyone who is deluded enough to believe in sky fairies enough to date or marry them.
> 
> I couldn't have any respect for someone with such obvious failings.
> 
> Sorry.


This might sound narrow minded for some, but I agree with you. I posted pics with people of different race and nationally wearing a colander who "believe" in flying spaghetti monster, to point out all religions are nonsense.

I guarantee, no one who disagrees with me in this thread would date a person wearing a colander on their head regardless of their nationality or personality. It is made up just like Bible bashing religions etc.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I would only date or marry an alien,as humans disgust me.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Varg said:


> I couldn't like anyone who is deluded enough to believe in sky fairies enough to date or marry them.
> 
> I couldn't have any respect for someone with such obvious failings.
> 
> Sorry.


This might sound narrow minded for some, but I agree with you. I posted pics with people of different race and nationally wearing a colander who "believe" in flying spaghetti monster, to point out all religions are nonsense.

I guarantee, no one who disagrees with me in this thread would date a person wearing a colander on their head regardless of their nationality or personality. It is made up just like Bible bashing religions etc.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> I couldn't like anyone who is deluded enough to believe in sky fairies enough to date or marry them.
> 
> I couldn't have any respect for someone with such obvious failings.
> 
> Sorry.


most athetes are religious people though. And most people who talk like you are losers,24/7 on the net.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> This might sound narrow minded for some, but I agree with you. I posted pics with people of different race and nationally wearing a colander who "believe" in flying spaghetti monster, to point out all religions are nonsense.
> 
> I guarantee, no one who disagrees with me in this thread would date a person wearing a colander on their head regardless of their nationality or personality. It is made up just like Bible bashing religions etc.


why are you on a bodybuilding forum, troll ? i bet you dont even workout, loser


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> I guarantee, no one who disagrees with me in this thread would date a person wearing a colander on their head regardless of their nationality or personality.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Exactly

Football fans supporting football..... Football is physically played, seen. It's happening. It's real.

Religion follow, worship God or other..... God, Alah etc. Not seen, made up... Not real

Mental health patient hearing voices, seeing things... Ill can be treated, voices and things seen not real.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> Exactly
> 
> Football fans supporting football..... Football is physically played, seen. It's happening. It's real.
> 
> ...


A extremely superficial view. Must think harder.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 117486


So you're saying you'd happily walk down the street hand in hand with her wearing a colander and take her tobthe circle od friends etc.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Exactly
> 
> Football fans supporting football..... Football is physically played, seen. It's happening. It's real.
> 
> ...


go outside, bro. Spend some time outdoors. Enough sitting in a dark room all day everyday, smelling your own farts. You've gone full retard


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

darkbane said:


> why are you on a bodybuilding forum, troll ? i bet you dont even workout, loser


I don't workout. I train to keep fit, and be stronger than most males my age.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> So you're saying you'd happily walk down the street hand in hand with her wearing a colander and take her tobthe circle od friends etc.


Why not?

You might think that odd but many, many others would look beyond the colander.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No insults guys. This isn't a playground.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Chrisallan said:


> I would only date or marry an alien,as humans disgust me.


Hopefully we get some friendly ones landing. Aliens are more convincing than Gods, unless you believe in the theory of Prometheus movie?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Why not?
> 
> You might think that odd but many, many others would look beyond the colander.


I doubt it very much! Would you?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

darkbane said:


> go outside, bro. Spend some time outdoors. Enough sitting in a dark room all day everyday, smelling your own farts. You've gone full retard


Dark room? I am enjoying my second coffe today with the view of the lovely British weather through my French living room door. Once I recovered from hard week at work I'll be Soon off to gym and enjoy my day off.ta ta


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> I don't workout. I train to keep fit, and be stronger than most males my age.


your age.. ? ahh ok. So you're just some lonely, old man sitting at the pc all day hating happy religious couples that you see walking outside  It's obvious you're insecure about yourself. No one sane would HATE all religious people as much as you do. It's the same like saying all black people are criminals or similar crap.. You know it's not true and the average religious person is actually smarter than you so you're just making yourself look like a really angry old w**ker with too much free time on his hands.Im religious, I believe in higher power and afterlife. I bet Im smarter than you. English is my 3rd language and still I make more sense than you


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> What's religion got to do with it?
> 
> My missus is brown and Hindu, has no bearing on our relationship whatsoever.


Because this day and age mate if your against a religion your against the entire race, apparently.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry ladies and gents, unable to reply to every quote to defend my "narrow minded" views. I don't mean to insult anyone, but simply put, no religion for me.... No Matter how lovely the other person is.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I would have no problems dating someone of a different race but my views on certain things, sense of humor and that would probably make it difficult.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> your age.. ? ahh ok. So you're just some lonely, old man sitting at the pc all day hating happy religious couples that you see walking outside  It's obvious you're insecure about yourself. No one sane would HATE all religious people as much as you do. It's the same like saying all black people are criminals or similar crap.. You know it's not true and the average religious person is actually smarter than you so you're just making yourself look like a really angry old w**ker with too much free time on his hands.Im religious, I believe in higher power and afterlife. I bet Im smarter than you. English is my 3rd language and still I make more sense than you


You claim to be religious but yet continue to insult another person with inhumane words? Seriosuly?

You have just proved Nitrogens point here. This is just another good reason to dislike religious people when come along in a thread, keyboard warrior stylee, and stoop so low that their insulting words fall ears to the concrete......just as your doing here.

My goodness, dear or dear 

Besides, please stop calling him names....its not nice to read, ya know?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

darkbane said:


> your age.. ? ahh ok. So you're just some lonely, old man sitting at the pc all day hating happy religious couples that you see walking outside  It's obvious you're insecure about yourself. No one sane would HATE all religious people as much as you do. It's the same like saying all black people are criminals or similar crap.. You know it's not true and the average religious person is actually smarter than you so you're just making yourself look like a really angry old w**ker with too much free time on his hands.Im religious, I believe in higher power and afterlife. I bet Im smarter than you. English is my 3rd language and still I make more sense than you


Ahh, i would say Bless if I was religious.

You know so little about me. Talking about crime, since the influx of refugees, the crime goes up, especially sex offences. Whilst offenders would be stoned to death as an example. They well know they'll get away with it. It's a fact. I don't have to justify myself to someone like you. I'd say English is my 4th language and most people are religious where I come from.

You believe in whatever you want, but no one will ever have me brain washed.

People have the right to worship whatever tgey want, so Do I have right to freely express myself about non existing, made up subjects, in this case God and religion.

Would you say I'd be crazy if I worshipped a six foot tall white rabbit. This is an example FYI. There's no difference God vs White rabbit.,both the same.

Sure @Varg would agree.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> So you're saying you'd happily walk down the street hand in hand with her wearing a colander and take her tobthe circle od friends etc.


it's meant to be a joke its from the athiest subbreddit, pastafarians

https://www.reddit.com/r/Pastafarian/


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> You claim to be religious but yet continue to insult another person with inhumane words? Seriosuly?
> 
> You have just proved Nitrogens point here. This is just another good reason to dislike religious people when come along in a thread, keyboard warrior stylee, and stoop so low that their insulting words fall ears to the concrete......just as your doing here.
> 
> ...


im religious not a saint. Stop being a ****in hypocrite, aight? A religious person cursing ?????????????? whaaaat !?!?  According to you I have no right to defend my point of view, or pretend to be mr nice guy ?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Mildo said:


> You claim to be religious but yet continue to insult another person with inhumane words? Seriosuly?
> 
> You have just proved Nitrogens point here. This is just another good reason to dislike religious people when come along in a thread, keyboard warrior stylee, and stoop so low that their insulting words fall ears to the concrete......just as your doing here.
> 
> ...


I think you changed my religion needs. I worship you @Mildo

Ye feel of steel would forever be with thee.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

nitrogen said:


> I met women with different background and race. Stats are stas, white women are mostly materialistic, I've had better conversations with foreign or other ethnicity women.
> 
> Would you date a highly religious dustman if he was good looking etc. Or date a banker w**ker who was also good looking but be obnoxious.


where the fcuk are these stats you talk of mate. You can't just say white women are materialistic in the capitalist world we live in every fcuker is to a certain degree as long as you value the things in life that matter aswell there's nothing wrong with wanting nice things imo. Sure there's women out there who are just gold diggers and if you've got two brain cells to rub together you can spot them a mile off but not just white women that's a bold statement to make that! Glorified prostitution I call that.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Ahh, i would say Bless if I was religious.
> 
> You know so little about me. Talking about crime, since the influx of refugees, the crime goes up, especially sex offences. Whilst offenders would be stoned to death as an example. They well know they'll get away with it. It's a fact. I don't have to justify myself to someone like you. I'd say English is my 4th language and most people are religious where I come from.
> 
> ...


Crazy ? no. I'd think you have too much free time because you'd just be trolling religious people. Six foot tall white rabbit ? For over 2000 years people believe in Jesus Christ. How long will your white rabbit last ? A day ? Still see no difference ?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> im religious not a saint. Stop being a ****in hypocrite, aight? A religious person cursing ?????????????? whaaaat !?!?  According to you I have no right to defend my point of view, or pretend to be mr nice guy ?


Oh no, you do have a right for sure. However, seeing as you squirmed on past the main point of my post I will reiterate it for you. A religious person cursing? Sure, I bet most do however, is it morrally accepted for a religious person to stoop so low and call another person names whilst trying to defend their point? I dont think so.

So just to claify, so that we are on the same piece of concrete here. You have the right to defend yourself, yea I get that. But, its wrong....religious or not, to call another person names, period.

Get it?

And please, try not to swear at me sir. Its not nice to read, ya know? 



> I think you changed my religion needs. I worship you @Mildo
> 
> Ye feel of steel would forever be with thee.


 :thumb


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

gav76 said:


> it's meant to be a joke its from the athiest subbreddit, pastafarians
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Pastafarian/
> 
> View attachment 117499


Precisely, so is religion for real, or is it becoming a joke? And possibly a massive threat. Ira, Isis, etc!!!!

Just because someone came up with an idea of worship something 1000's of years ago why can't someone start worshiping something new and made up. Why disrespect a new religion. They're made up just like any other out there.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Precisely, so is religion for real, or is it becoming a joke? And possibly a massive threat. Ira, Isis, etc!!!!
> 
> Just because someone came up with an idea of worship something 1000's of years ago why can't someone start worshiping something new and made up. Why disrespect a new religion. *They're made up just like any other out there.*


Never a true'r word spoken young man 

Assuming your younger than me?


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Oh no, you do have a right for sure. However, seeing as you squirmed on past the main point of my post I will reiterate it for you. A religious person cursing? Sure, I bet most do however, is it morrally accepted for a religious person to stoop so low and call another person names whilst trying to defend their point? I dont think so.
> 
> So just to claify, so that we are on the same piece of concrete here. You have the right to defend yourself, yea I get that. But, its wrong....religious or not, to call another person names, period.
> 
> ...


Im not going to because you're not insulting me or my beliefs  And the person I did ''insult'' says he would never date a religious person and the only reason is that the person believes in God.. I have no respect for narrow minded, ignorant people like that. Sry.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Precisely, so is religion for real, or is it becoming a joke? And possibly a massive threat. Ira, Isis, etc!!!!
> 
> Just because someone came up with an idea of worship something 1000's of years ago why can't someone start worshiping something new and made up. Why disrespect a new religion. They're made up just like any other out there.


Jesus Christ was a real person. Read a book or two....ffs you're creeping me out, old man.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> Precisely, so is religion for real, or is it becoming a joke? And possibly a massive threat. Ira, Isis, etc!!!!
> 
> Just because someone came up with an idea of worship something 1000's of years ago why can't someone start worshiping something new and made up. Why disrespect a new religion. They're made up just like any other out there.


all hail the fsm


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

darkbane said:


> Jesus Christ was a real person. Read a book or two....ffs you're creeping me out, old man.


He may have been, lots of things aee written in books.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Im not going to because you're not insulting me or my beliefs  And the person I did ''insult'' says he would never date a religious person and the only reason is that the person believes in God.. I have no respect for narrow minded, ignorant people like that. Sry.


No worries 

If Nitrogen has a belief in place that he would not marry or date a religious person because of the apparent mind controlling conditioning involved, how is that any different to you or anyone else who has a belief in place that believes the opposite?

What I see going on in this thread is people with opposite viewpoints on their beliefs being argued over something that can not be agreed on. We all have beliefs, we cant change other peoples minds in to our way of thinking. So, this thread will continue to go back and forward, bashing each others beliefs WITHOUT showing ANY respect for each others beliefs.

Its what makes the world mad, its what makes people hate each other. It has to stop!


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> He may have been, lots of things aee written in books.


have you ever read one ?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like the thread was slightly derailed. I was interested to see the opinions of others.

Many took it offensive and narrow minded. If you did I apologise. We're all entitled to an opinion. I'm out of this thread!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

To answer the original question, yes I would.

Op- Other races have atheists, Christians, Muslims and Jedi-ism, all over the world.......... What a dumb fvcking statement. For example, India has a massive Christian following, as does parts of Africa. Race and religion aren't the same.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> No worries
> 
> If Nitrogen has a belief in place that he would not marry or date a religious person because of the apparent mind controlling conditioning involved, how is that any different to you or nayone else who has a belief in place that believes the opposite?
> 
> ...


the difference is that I could date a person who's not religious......... duhh. I see no problem with that. I am not prejudiced. Unlike the old guy here. If someone's religious that's it.. He thinks that person is somehow worse. Even though it's usually the opposite. Most successful actors, sportsmen are religious people. Raging anti religion freaks are usually lonely basement trolls. Aight that's that. I got a life. sry guys.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Looks like the thread was slightly derailed. I was interested to see the opinions of others.
> 
> Many took it offensive and narrow minded. If you did I apologise. We're all entitled to an opinion. I'm out of this thread!


Its a shame really. I have seen so SO many threads started on here with great potential until someone comes along with one post and derails the entire conversation into one of off topic conversation, mixed with insults and pictures that have no relevence to the OP.

Shame really.

But please dont go, hang around and only reply to people who are showing interest in the OP


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> the difference is that I could date a person who's not religious......... duhh. I see no problem with that. I am not prejudiced. Unlike the old guy here. If someone's religious that's it.. He thinks that person is somehow worse. Even though it's usually the opposite. Most successful actors, sportsmen are religious people. Raging anti religion freaks are usually lonely basement trolls. Aight that's that. I got a life. sry guys.


Can you not see that if two people fundamentally disagreed about something that has such a big influence on the way people live their lives as religion, that they may not be the most compatible as a couple?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> I met women with different background and race. Stats are stas, white women are mostly materialistic, I've had better conversations with foreign or other ethnicity women.


This statement is so untrue it's laughable. Have you ever left the UK? Women, whatever race, love to be treated well, bought nice things and love "bling" and more than anything, feel loved and wanted. I travel all over the world and this is evident, even in very poor parts of the world. From jewellery, clothes, nice cars, respect, to even a crushed bunch of flowers or some form of kindness. In some cultures, a woman receiving respect from a man is like him buying her a nice watch or dress. It's all relevant to the situation.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> *the difference is that I could date a person who's not religious*......... duhh. I see no problem with that. I am not prejudiced. Unlike the old guy here. If someone's religious that's it.. He thinks that person is somehow worse. Even though it's usually the opposite. Most successful actors, sportsmen are religious people. Raging anti religion freaks are usually lonely basement trolls. Aight that's that. I got a life. sry guys.


...and the difference is Nitrogen [ and others ] choose not to date a religious person. You have your reasons, others have theirs.

Perhaps he has had a bad experience with a riligious person.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Can you not see that if two people fundamentally disagreed about something that has such a big influence on the way people live their lives as religion, that they may not be the most compatible as a couple?


it's not even about that. You guys have this new trend in the western world. Hate religion, love homosexuals, transgenders and all that.. That's why you see no problems with your mother and sister uploading their nude videos on the net. No morals left in the western world.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Of course not OP everyone knows the white race is supreme


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> it's not even about that.


It is. I would need to respect someone and their views to marry them. I could never do that with someone who for example held a creationist POV.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> It is. I would need to respect someone and their views to marry them. I could never do that with someone who for example held a creationist POV.


are you male or female?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> are you male or female?


I can't for the life of me see why that's relevant, but male.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> True, but don't most women want to be financially secue?


I thought virtually everyone would want to be financially secure, regardless of gender, wouldn't you think?

I don't think most women start out in the world intending to find someone who simply ticks financial boxes - Obviously some women do but far from the majority.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

every holes a goal ....................sorry someone had to say it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

My perfect woman is a smaller version of a na'vi so yes, of date a woman of a different race


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> I can't for the life of me see why that's relevant, but male.


ok, I bet if you had the chance to marry carrie underwood (religious) you'd do that


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

It takes some skill to offend people based on Race, Religion and Gender all in one post.

If you had asked the question could you marry someone with a different religion to you then you would have had (more likely) better answers.

To ask a question about Race and then flip it within 2 posts to religion is asking for trouble.

In answer to your original question, yes I would marry someone of a different race if I loved them.

In answer to your quick switch to religion, only if they didn't expect any of our children to follow the religion.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

wtf is this thread about!? :confused1:

5 or 6 different equally messed up subjects not being clearly discussed all wrapped up in one complete mess of a thread

great work op lol :thumbup1:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shadow said:


> It takes some skill to offend people based on Race, Religion and Gender all in one post.


LOL


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Can you not see that if two people fundamentally disagreed about something that has such a big influence on the way people live their lives as religion, that they may not be the most compatible as a couple?


You could say the same about healthy eating/training. One person at the gym 5 days a week, weighing chicken every meal, counting macros, drinking shakes, tren moods, UKM night and day etc paired up with someone who never exercises or counts a calorie.

People can work around each other's lifestyle choices in most cases.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> ok, I bet if you had the chance to marry carrie underwood (religious) you'd do that


So you would marry someone purely on looks? For a religious person you have a strange view of marriage.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> So you would marry someone purely on looks? For a religious person you have a strange view of marriage.


looks and character. BTW you wouldn't marry the sexiest, nicest girl if she was religious DD ?? why u lying ? are you THAT bitter ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> You could say the same about healthy eating/training. One person at the gym 5 days a week, weighing chicken every meal, counting macros, drinking shakes, tren moods, UKM night and day etc paired up with someone who never exercises or counts a calorie.
> 
> People can work around each other's lifestyle choices in most cases.


Yes. As I said originally religious differences are something that I would (and actually have) struggled with in a relationship. It would ultimately depend exactly what the views were and how they would impact on our lives together. As well as the fundamental issue of respect that I mentioned above.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> looks and character. BTW you wouldn't marry the sexiest, nicest girl if she was religious DD ?? why u lying ? are you THAT bitter ?


I've never met her, or in fact even heard of her before. I have absolutely no idea if I would get on with her, let alone be compatibe as a couple.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just gonna get a comment in before the thread gets locked


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Exactly
> 
> Football fans supporting football..... Football is physically played, seen. It's happening. It's real.
> 
> ...


Depends what you mean by real, doesn't it? Ever hear of the Turing Test?

How do you know - without a doubt that the football you might watch on TV is actually real? Might be a clever program.

Can you prove 100% that another person likes you, perhaps they're just faking it all? Again, you cannot prove this. You believe it. And belief, is not allegedly proof.

Then, one has Religion, which to a limited extent, relies on belief.

You & alot of other people have a grossly simplistic view of what Religion, reality & truth is.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Depends what you mean by real, doesn't it? Ever hear of the Turing Test?
> 
> How do you know - without a doubt that the football you might watch on TV is actually real? Might be a clever program.
> 
> ...


You sound like the enlightened one. So enlighten us...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Religion is like alcohol or tren. Some people can handle it gracefully, other people reveal their previously hidden inner cvnt. Some people are cvnts to begin with and blame their inherant cvntishness on alcohol/tren/religion or use alcohol/tren/religion as an excuse for being even bigger cvnts. Some cvnts actively look for other people that might be inclined to be cvnts and use alcohol/religion (though rarely tren AFAIK) to fuel group cvntishness.

Many people tend towards over-simplifying the incredibly complex subject that is human behaviour. They see a cvnt in action where tren/alcohol/religion is involved and think that it is the tren/alcohol/religion that is the root cause of the problem. It isn't.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Religion is like alcohol or tren. Some people can handle it gracefully, other people reveal their previously hidden inner cvnt. Some people are cvnts to begin with and blame their inherant cvntishness on alcohol/tren/religion or use alcohol/tren/religion as an excuse for being even bigger cvnts. Some cvnts actively look for other people that might be inclined to be cvnts and use alcohol/religion (though rarely tren AFAIK) to fuel group cvntishness.
> 
> Many people tend towards over-simplifying the incredibly complex subject that is human behaviour. They see a cvnt in action where tren/alcohol/religion is involved and think that it is the tren/alcohol/religion that is the root cause of the problem. It isn't.


motto for life "don't be a cvnt"


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There are many definitions of the term religion. Most people can't see past the first...

The belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, especially a personal God or gods.

A particular system of faith and worship.

A pursuit or interest followed with great devotion.

I would suggest that more people are involved in the third definition over the first two.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Religion is like alcohol or tren. Some people can handle it gracefully, other people reveal their previously hidden inner cvnt. Some people are cvnts to begin with and blame their inherant cvntishness on alcohol/tren/religion or use alcohol/tren/religion as an excuse for being even bigger cvnts. Some cvnts actively look for other people that might be inclined to be cvnts and use alcohol/religion (though rarely tren AFAIK) to fuel group cvntishness.
> 
> Many people tend towards over-simplifying the incredibly complex subject that is human behaviour. They see a cvnt in action where tren/alcohol/religion is involved and think that it is the tren/alcohol/religion that is the root cause of the problem. It isn't.


Damn straight bro..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

good question as i think peoples opinions have really changed over my life time so far.

20 years ago if i white person was going out with a black person, or other way round, people in the area i live would tut, give horrible looks. Now, its not issue.

I know i look at issues like this differently.Times have changed, people are more open.

same with gays, no ones bothered these days, just get on with your life and enjoy it, only here once.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

nitrogen said:


> Precisely, so is religion for real, or is it becoming a joke? And possibly a massive threat. Ira, Isis, etc!!!!
> 
> Just because someone came up with an idea of worship something 1000's of years ago why can't someone start worshiping something new and made up. Why disrespect a new religion. They're made up just like any other out there.


I've said it before religion was an early form of crowd control


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

darkbane said:


> Jesus Christ was a real person. Read a book or two....ffs you're creeping me out, old man.


Gandalf and Harry Potter are real


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Islam, Christianity, Judaism, all the other religions that believe in a god or gods are nonsense. Why base your life on something you can't prove? Seems very silly and a waste of life.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Gandalf and Harry Potter are real


nope, not funny. Try again


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

No.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

darkbane said:


> nope, not funny. Try again


Maybe religion killed your sense of humour.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Maybe religion killed your sense of humour.


2/10 .. You sound funny when trying to talk smart though


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Maybe religion killed your sense of humour.


2/10 .. You sound funny when trying to talk smart though


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

darkbane said:


> 2/10 .. You sound funny when trying to talk smart though


Anyway, this wasn't about whether religion is right or wrong.

You sound like you have strong beliefs.

Would you date/marry someone who wasn't religious?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

darkbane said:


> it's not even about that. You guys have this new trend in the western world. Hate religion, love homosexuals, transgenders and all that.. That's why you see no problems with your mother and sister uploading their nude videos on the net. No morals left in the western world.


So you don't have any presumptions about non-religious folk then... lol

I'll explain why some atheists would never consider a relationship with anyone who is religious.

The fact of the matter is that an atheist (not an agnostic) feels fairly or very certain that there are no higher beings and that religions are pointless. In reaching these conclusions and feelings, atheists wonder about the religious people around them and can only conclude that to be religious equates to being a dogmatic thinker/ indoctrinated and not strong enough to break free/ intellectually closed minded or not a questioning type of person in the first place.

I couldn't bind myself to someone for 20+ years feeling that they were intellectually stifled. Even if they were a very intelligent person in many other ways.

Knowing someone is religious tells me that there are only going to be more dogmatic ideologies to come.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> Anyway, this wasn't about whether religion is right or wrong.
> 
> You sound like you have strong beliefs.
> 
> Would you date/marry someone who wasn't religious?


yes, I would. My gf is not religious.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> You sound like the enlightened one. So enlighten us...


In what way; what point in particular, would you like me to enlighten 'you'? 

Truth is a matter of perception, which may or not be provable. It requires a 'belief'.

I can't prove you exist; I read your posts, look at your Avi, & then I believe that you are in fact real. But you might not be.

Truth is Dualistic. It can be right & it also can be wrong.

Russel talks about how scientific methodology often has "more than one hypothesis fits the given facts."

I believe my wife loves me, & I can demonstrate or 'prove' to myself that she does. She may well be lying, about everything.

As I cannot 100% prove it, I believe it.

But, belief - according to many, cannot be a truth.

Another example is Plato's 'Allegory Of The Cave'.......


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Lotte said:


> So you don't have any presumptions about non-religious folk then... lol
> 
> I'll explain why some atheists would never consider a relationship with anyone who is religious.
> 
> ...


lol, I missed that post. Religions teach love. Except homosexuals and transgenders and all that


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

darkbane said:


> yes, I would. My gf is not religious.


What if she didn't agree with your views on homosexuals?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> I like the food and enjoyed it when I was a child, but now it's overkill. I wouldn't say I celebrate it but like the feeling of it.
> 
> Islam, hinduism, budhism, Judaism as these are pre Christian religiouns. So Christmas and religion are not celebrated by all religions.


Islam is not a pre-Christian religion, it didn't appear until around 600AD at the earliest. Christianity and Islam are the clear children of Judaism and both have their roots in the Jewish stories of the Old Testament.

and to awnser you're question, of course I would, you seem to hold some extremely bigoted and narrow minded views.


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> What if she didn't agree with your views on homosexuals?


Couldn't care less. I don't see why would we even need to talk about them hahaha  D you made it seem like it's some important topic LOL  Believe me.. in my country homosexuals are not idolised the way they are in UK. We don't care about them D BTW I have no problem with gays as long as they don't have a problem with me


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

darkbane said:


> Couldn't care less. I don't see why would we even need to talk about them hahaha  D you made it seem like it's some important topic LOL  Believe me.. in my country homosexuals are not idolised the way they are in UK. We don't care about them D BTW I have no problem with gays as long as they don't have a problem with me


OK the point is, there will be some issues which for you are deal breakers. I don't know what they are.

Maybe you wouldn't date a stripper, a prostitute, a drug addict, a scientologist, a gambler, an alcoholic, a smoker, an airhead, a gossip, a cheat, whatever.

There are lots of things which make us incompatible with other people and it isn't close mindedness or bigotry, it's just personal preference.

It astounds me how seemingly otherwise intelligent, rational people can believe in total nonsense and no matter how good looking or nice they were I wouldn't.

I wouldn't date or marry a smoker or a meat eater either, does that make me racist too?


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> OK the point is, there will be some issues which for you are deal breakers. I don't know what they are.
> 
> Maybe you wouldn't date a stripper, a prostitute, a drug addict, a scientologist, a gambler, an alcoholic, a smoker, an airhead, a gossip, a cheat, whatever.
> 
> ...


comparing prostitutes, drug addicts to religious people.... And it astounds me how someone who's a small piece of poop in this universe thinks he knows EVERYTHING. You don't know s**t, buddy. I don't either but I don't pretend to know everything. It's called faith for a reason. I have faith and I've had things happen to me that couldn't be explained. But not even gonna talk about that here since you're so narrow minded the best you could do is mock it


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

darkbane said:


> comparing prostitutes, drug addicts to religious people.... And it astounds me how someone who's a small piece of poop in this universe thinks he knows EVERYTHING. You don't know s**t, buddy. I don't either but I don't pretend to know everything. It's called faith for a reason. I have faith and I've had things happen to me that couldn't be explained. But not even gonna talk about that here since you're so narrow minded the best you could do is mock it


It further astounds me how quick to insult and be offensive people can be who claim to follow moral laws specifically to make them better people.

Aren't you supposed to be turning the other cheek or something?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> It further astounds me how quick to insult and be offensive people can be who claim to follow moral laws specifically to make them better people.
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be turning* the other cheek* or something?


Sounds a bit gay that, Varg...... :lol:


----------



## darkbane (Oct 28, 2015)

> It further astounds me how quick to insult and be offensive people can be who claim to follow moral laws specifically to make them better people.
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be turning the other cheek or something?


where was I insulting ? about the poop  ? sry, man. Im a tiny poop too. Just like all of us humans.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Most other races are religious and I wouldn't be with someone who practices their religion as I wouldn't want my kids to be brain washed.


Ah, so the point of this thread was not to be racist but to insult religious people.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> It's called faith for a reason. I have faith and I've had things happen to me that couldn't be explained.


Some people believe faith is just another man made superstition, whats your views on that?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Some people believe faith is just another man made superstition, whats your views on that?


I believe that is true. Possibly.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> I believe that is true. Possibly.


Thats a confusing and contradictory post 

Are you saying that you believe it to be true that it may possibly be a man made superstition?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Thats a confusing and contradictory post
> 
> Are you saying that you believe it to be true that it may possibly be a man made superstition?


I think so yes, but there again, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I think so yes, but there again, I'm not too sure.


You should have more faith in your beliefs.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> *I am aware that a thread has been locked recently..... so please don't use any racist or derogatory **comments*.Be constructive.
> 
> *I* personally* wouldn't*, because *I'm not religious! *


class nitro!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

id date or marry anyone i fell in love with end of story )))))))))))))


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> id date or marry anyone i fell in love with end of story )))))))))))))


That tells us nothing  . The real question is could you fall in love with someone of different race and/or religion?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

PaulB said:


> If I liked someone I would date her regardless of her faith or skin colour. I'd respect her right to believe in her faith just as I'd expect her to believe in my right not to follow it.


In a way I agree with you, in another way I don't. For me it's hard to respect someone if their faith is a bit too stupid -- it shows a lack of judgment and thinking ability.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would not only marry someone of a different race I would not care what gender they were.I just don't care as long as it is a happy relationship. As for religion, you can piss on it.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I married a geordie... does that count?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I can't prove you exist; I read your posts, look at your Avi, & then I believe that you are in fact real. But you might not be


You draw an inference based on the information you have to hand, it is what we do all the time, science is the same it draws inferences and forms a hypothesis as to the most likely cause in matters which cannot be observed i.e past events, the big bang being one such example, i.e there is no way to observe the big bang taking place but observable evidence does point to it being the most probable explanation.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

darkbane said:


> comparing prostitutes, drug addicts to religious people.... And it astounds me how someone who's a small piece of poop in this universe thinks he knows EVERYTHING. You don't know s**t, buddy. I don't either but I don't pretend to know everything. It's called faith for a reason. I have faith and I've had things happen to me that couldn't be explained. But not even gonna talk about that here since you're so narrow minded the best you could do is mock it


Because one does not believe does not make one narrow minded.

Being an agnostic I find it silly to follow something you cannot prove to exist.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

nitrogen said:


>


 don't get it, i'll be honest

this is about at least the 5th time i've seen you use this gif

usually to wind other people up when two people who you've got nothing to do with are having a ruck, like you wanna troll them and make tham argue harder

but this time i don't get what you're doing using it, looks like you're just trolling yourself, this is your fcuked up thread with weird ideas and opinions directly from you, then you post the popcorn gif???? aimed at yourself lol

there's no need to sit back and watch with the popcorn mate you're in the middle of it this time, maybe you've just got so used to using it you didn't realize

do you have to use it a certain amount of times per week or do you just really like the it crowed?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

My parents are mixed race, it seemed to work ok for them.

My dad was a 100m sprinter gold medal winning champion.

My mum, she was Pakistani.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Because one does not believe does not make one narrow minded.
> 
> Being an agnostic I find it silly to follow something you cannot prove to exist.


I agree. lets all fight and wage war in the name of something that has never shown its existence. Let's all rejoice in the fact our imaginary friend enjoys watching us all burn in pain on a daily basis and does nothing to help, praise be to the sadistic man in the sky.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> That tells us nothing  . The real question is could you fall in love with someone of different race and/or religion?


 the question makes no sense

race/religion as nothing to do with love its a stupid question!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

could you fall in love with someone who as only one arm or leg ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Archaic said:


> My parents are mixed race, it seemed to work ok for them.
> 
> My dad was a 100m sprinter gold medal winning champion.
> 
> My mum, she was Pakistani.


guessing you took after your mom then


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> the question makes no sense
> 
> race/religion as nothing to do with love its a stupid question!


I disagree, but I'm not going to get into a discussion about what love is.



toxyuk said:


> could you fall in love with someone who as only one arm or leg ?


Yes.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> guessing you took after your mom then


Are you American?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

everyone is mixed race if trace your family tree back ? what is ENGLISH?????


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Archaic said:


> Are you American?


my Da married someone from a different race, is that a problem


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> my Da married someone from a different race, is that a problem


I have no idea what you saying, you need to speak English mate.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

people get confused with race and culture IMO


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Archaic said:


> I have no idea what you saying, you need to speak English mate.


stop trying to get me to conform to English....ill speak in my native Punjab, ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਦਿਨ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੰਘੇ / تہاڈا دِن چنگا لنگھے


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I disagree, but I'm not going to get into a discussion about what love is.


abit of a shallow love then IMO if race or religion are a issue ? abit like having a wide back without the thickness lols.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> abit of a shallow love then IMO if race or religion are a issue ? abit like having a wide back without the thickness lols.


Quite the opposite.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> could you fall in love with someone who as only one arm or leg ?


right or left?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Quite the opposite.


true love as no boundary or restrictions its unconditional ???? then of coarse there are many forms of love like the love for a sister a brother a friend ? intelligence as nothing to do with love ??? its not a science ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> true love as no boundary or restrictions its unconditional ????


Not for me. If someone you were in love with murdered a child, would you unquestionably still love them?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not for me. If someone you were in love with murdered a child, would you unquestionably still love them?


well theres a fine line between love and hate  but love does just disapear i suppose if you want to put it scientifically its like energy it changes form


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> well theres a fine line between love and hate


Bit of a silly example to be honest but I posted quickly between sets of squats!

For me I wouldn't fall in love with someone I didn't have a profound emotional connection with, which for me requires levels of respect and compatibility that some religious views would prevent.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

darkbane said:


> That's why you see no problems with your mother and sister uploading their nude videos on the net. No morals left in the western world.


That's some moral high ground your taking there.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Bit of a silly example to be honest but I posted quickly between sets of squats!


not a silly example a true example ?



Ultrasonic said:


> For me I wouldn't fall in love with someone I didn't have a profound emotional connection with, which for me requires levels of respect and compatibility that some religious views would prevent.


you fall in love with a person not there culture ???? like i said very shallow view IMO.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> not a silly example a true example ?you fall in love with a person not there culture ???? like i said very shallow view IMO.


Again, no, the complete opposite. I fall in love with the whole person, which includes their views and beliefs.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Again, no, the complete opposite. I fall in love with the whole person, which includes their views and beliefs.


example a person can be the most caring and wonderful person you have ever met. but the way they were brought up there enviroment dictates the way they act they might not agree with there upbringing or cultural suroundings i would not let that come between the way i felt about that person ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> example a person can be the most caring and wonderful person you have ever met. but the way they were brought up there enviroment dictates the way they act they might not agree with there upbringing or cultural suroundings i would not let that come between the way i felt about that person ?


It would be how the person they are now I would either fall in love with or not.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

we are all human the second you start to label things you create differences and preferences ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm going to quote myself as I don't think I can put this more clearly:



Ultrasonic said:


> For me I wouldn't fall in love with someone I didn't have a profound emotional connection with, which for me requires levels of respect and compatibility that some religious views would prevent.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Archaic said:


> My parents are mixed race, it seemed to work ok for them.
> 
> My dad was a 100m sprinter gold medal winning champion.
> 
> My mum, she was Pakistani.


My parents are not of the same ethnic background, neither is my wife, but none of them are religious.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

workinprogress1 said:


> right or left?


Reject someone based on there religious beliefs and race, I can see the point. There is a female member here who I believe said she wouldn't date black males, through personal preference. This was backed up by another member.

But making a silly comment about someone's disability goes too far. Unfortunately people with one arm or one leg didn't intended to be like that. And if there was a God, or Alah or whatever imaginary being, would it allow bad things to happen to good people?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not afraid to admit I was pretty racist when I was younger, I come from a very white middle/upper class area and am privately educated, I'd never really been in contact with non whites until I was into my mid to late teens.

But the older I've got I've come to realise we're all the same be it black, white, brown, religious or not 99% of the time you can find common ground and get on with people.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

alot of you people on this thread should try living in a different culture im sure it would make you much wiser......


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> alot of you people on this thread should try living in a different culture im sure it would make you much wiser......


There have been hardly any racist views in this thread.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> But making a silly comment about someone's disability goes too far.


it was a serious question

if the person was right handed and it was their right arm that was missing then you'd have to take on the extra responsibility of helping them with stuff and people factor that in when commiting to a long term relationship


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Reject someone based on there religious beliefs and race, I can see the point. There is a female member here who I believe said she wouldn't date black males, through personal preference. This was backed up by another member.
> 
> But making a silly comment about someone's disability goes too far. Unfortunately people with one arm or one leg didn't intended to be like that. And if there was a God, or Alah or whatever imaginary being, *would it allow bad things to happen to good people?*


To make us learn & become ready to enter Heaven so we live eternally. This is, of course, open to interpretation.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

workinprogress1 said:


> it was a serious question
> 
> if the person was right handed and it was their right arm that was missing then you'd have to take on the extra responsibility of helping them with stuff and people factor that in when commiting to a long term relationship


That old chestnut. I thought your thought process was similar of Tommybanana's.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> alot of you people on this thread should try living in a different culture im sure it would make you much wiser......
> 
> View attachment 117552


Seems legit.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Varg said:


> Seems legit.


yeah as legit as most ugls lols


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> There have been hardly any racist views in this thread.


depends on how you define racist m8 ? talk to a few swedes and they would say differently


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> depends on how you define rasist m8 ? talk to a few swedes and they would say differently


I have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about?


exactly


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> exactly


Please enlighten me (and I suspect everyone else) then.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Sweden is full of immigrants so no doubt they'll take is personal when they're in a minority.


no id say swedes are at least 10 years ahead of the english in regard to developement


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Faith is the belief in something that deep down you know isn't true.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> no id say swedes are at least 10 years ahead of the english in regard to developement


Everyone I can remember who has posted on this thread has said race would not be a factor in who they might date/marry.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> Faith is the belief in something that deep down you know isn't true.


Almost to the point they are afraid to let go of a superstition.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

all my friends , dogs , cats , cars , pants are different colours and sometimes my socks dont match but hay ho


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> And 3 times ahead in rape cases....


Is that because women can be done for raping men in Sweden? Which they can't in the UK.

(Thread heads off in a new, unexpected direction...)


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> And 3 times ahead in rape cases....


old fashioned

isnt something to be proud about it just means your stuborn and closed minded ?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Varg said:


> (Thread heads off in a new, unexpected direction...)


Not again :whistling:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I am with a slavic no problem


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am with a slavic no problem


Pretty girls


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 117555


Didn't realise women were such massive embezzlers :whistling:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> OP is bitter with white women as he gets constantly pied by him for talking such crap and being so needy for attention


I never dated a non white woman, you love saying it I am needy


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> And 3 times ahead in rape cases....


In a good way or a bad way?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> you come across that way IMO


Really? I don't even have a Facebook account.

:huh:


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I once had a German girlfriend. Does that count?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> In that it happens way more over there. So in a bad way according to normal people


Is that based on convictions or some other data?


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

As long as I'd love that person (otherwise marriage would make no sense obviously!), and we would have a roughly similar core values (not the same, but not too different) then I wouldn't care if she is white, brown or black.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

As long as he doesn't have a dick bigger than mine...it's all fine


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't even date my own race, I've kissed like 1 maybe 2 girls max of my own race, so yes it's looking that way.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Married and have twins ( boy and girl ) with a Sikh girl. Best thing i ever did. With here coming up to 9 years, had nothing but full acceptance into the indian Sikh community, did the full sikh wedding, Turban etc.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

yes I would date/marry someone of a different race

no I wouldn't date/marry someone who had staunched religious views


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> In that it happens way more over there. So in a bad way according to normal people


Its not always that clear cut when comparing crime stats between countries, as there is often a difference in how individual crimes are classified from country to country and all countries don't use the same methods for compiling data which can also skew the figures. Not only that but it could possibly be that in Swedish society rape has less of stigma and victims are more likely to report it than in the UK. Going on official crime stats the UK has more violent crime than South Africa!


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes I would. Can make a case for anyone I find attractive, race irrelevant.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Back to race and religion. Is it right to marry your own cousin? Is it religion driven of family tradition, financial etc.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitrogen said:


> Back to race and religion. Is it right to marry your own cousin? Is it religion driven of family tradition, financial etc.


It's probably a bad idea from a genetic diversity point of view. On the flip-side, inter-race marriage is arguably a GOOD thing from this POV.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's probably a bad idea from a genetic diversity point of view. On the flip-side, inter-race marriage is arguably a GOOD thing from this POV.


Exactly the point I was just about to make.

Surely from a health point of view inter race breeding has to be better than inbreeding within the same race?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's probably a bad idea from a genetic diversity point of view. On the flip-side, inter-race marriage is arguably a GOOD thing from this POV.





Smitch said:


> Exactly the point I was just about to make.
> 
> Surely from a health point of view inter race breeding has to be better than inbreeding within the same race?


Exactly, and do people marry their cousins because they're physically attracted to each other? I think not.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's probably a bad idea from a genetic diversity point of view. On the flip-side, inter-race marriage is arguably a GOOD thing from this POV.





Smitch said:


> Exactly the point I was just about to make.
> 
> Surely from a health point of view inter race breeding has to be better than inbreeding within the same race?


Exactly, and do people marry their cousins because they're physically attracted to each other? I think not.



Ultrasonic said:


> It's probably a bad idea from a genetic diversity point of view. On the flip-side, inter-race marriage is arguably a GOOD thing from this POV.





Smitch said:


> Exactly the point I was just about to make.
> 
> Surely from a health point of view inter race breeding has to be better than inbreeding within the same race?


Exactly, and do people marry their cousins because they're physically attracted to each other? I think not.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Exactly, and do people marry their cousins because they're physically attracted to each other? I think not.


Not sure I get what you mean?


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

fu**ing damn right. The girls over here in Indonesia are unreal. Ladyboys are hot too


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> Exactly, and do people marry their cousins because they're physically attracted to each other? I think not.
> 
> Exactly, and do people marry their cousins because they're physically attracted to each other? I think not.


where there are high rates of marrying cousins, this is usually in cultures where arranged marriages are the norm for example India, as I highly suspect you are aware.

Your posts that have recently caught my attention have been negative toward's people of different races or religions.

Im curious as to whether you post about anything related to health, fitness, diet or training or only potentially inflammatory racist/discriminatory issues?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> A 3 fold rate in fully developed countries is surely indicative of it being a greater issue regardless. You just have to goodle rape with sweden and there is so much info and the reports of the huge rate of increase suggests an issue.


You may be surprised at how much different classification and data compilation methods can obscure the figures.

Some interesting reading below.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_in_Sweden#International_comparison

"In Sweden there is a comparatively broad definition of what constitutes rape. *This means that more sexual crimes are registered as rape than in most other countries*. For this reason, criminologists tend to recommend crime comparisons between countries based on large surveys of the general public, so-called victim surveys.[10][11][12]"


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Leigh said:


> where there are high rates of marrying cousins, this is usually in cultures where arranged marriages are the norm for example India, as I highly suspect you are aware.
> 
> Your posts that have recently caught my attention have been negative toward's people of different races or religions.
> 
> Im curious as to whether you post about anything related to health, fitness, diet or training or only potentially inflammatory racist/discriminatory issues?


As a matter of fact I do. What is racist in ny opinions, nothing at all. If I was racist I wouldn't want to be operated on by a Chinese consultant, see an Indian dentist and orthopaedic specialist. I wouldn't want a kebab or use a taxi driven by a Nepalese driver.

As a matter of fact, I am not British. I have lived here for nearly two decades and experience racial and discriminatory abuse/issues nearly once or twice a month.

I'm not the one making a joke of someone's one leg ir arm.

There's a member who recently bad mouthed British.is that acceptable. I never demand anything from Britain as I live here, this is my home. I am entitled to an opinion, but it's often twisted.

I would never date /marry anyone of religious beliefs.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Not sure I get what you mean?


Simply put. People marry their cousins because they're forced, in certain cultures. There's often no physical attraction and men have no respect for their wives. Wives are there to give birth, cook, clean. The wife is told to shut up and do as told. Why's this happening?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Merkleman said:


> fu**ing damn right. The girls over here in Indonesia are unreal. *Ladyboys are hot too*


you ever bang one?


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> you ever bang one?


Nah man, don't think I could. One started on me the other week in Bangkok though


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My first wife was Thai. Still is. I didn't get her mail-order I hasten to add - her family moved here when she was little and I met her at Uni.

She was very attached to her Thai culture, and was a Buddhist.

The marriage didn't last - not because of her race, culture or religion, but because we got together too young and we grew apart as we went through our 20's, to the point where all we did was annoy the [email protected] out of each other.

I still think that inter-racial & inter-cultural marriages are a good thing, because they help to blur some of the petty & stupid distinctions that keep people in general from being able to live together


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Simply put. People marry their cousins because they're forced, in certain cultures. There's often no physical attraction and men have no respect for their wives. *Wives are there to give birth, cook, clean. The wife is told to shut up and do as told. *Why's this happening?


Seriously, this is wrong?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

latblaster said:


> Seriously, this is wrong?


Are you asking me if what I typed was wrong?

Did you mean to say, seriously, is this wrong?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It was a joke & I meant the latter.

What's your country of origin?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Id rather not say. I consider myself being myself. Although not having a British passport doesn't make me British. It's something I have considered after two decades in the UK.

Maybe one day, I'll give you an answer.

:thumb


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd quite happily date any woman if I thought she was hot, regardless of race


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

ladyboys and incest, thread takes another epic turn :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A beautiful cocktail of nonsense and wisdom in this thread - has all the makings of a UK classic 

Personally, yes I would date or marry someone of a different race.... oh wait a minute, already done that! I'm white, British born but from German heritage, and my wife is American and black with some native american and Italian ancestry. The race difference really doesn't mean much to us, with a bigger and more obvious difference being our nationalities and the cultures we grew up in.

From an anthropological point of view though it's technically an error to say that black, white, asian etc are different races anyway - same race, just that some populations have evolved some minor genetic differences due to regional differences in UV exposure and environment.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Are Vegans a race or an entirely different species?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@nitrogen I'm missing the point...I am with a guy who's mixed race..I have a mixed race child..neither are religious but come from different cultures somewhere along the line....AND WHAT? Stop skirting around what U want to say it's annoying just say it...I'm more than capable of debating with ur ridiculous shallow little pea brain. ..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I would.

But i too would not date a heavilly religous person.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> @nitrogen I'm missing the point...I am with a guy who's mixed race..I have a mixed race child..neither are religious but come from different cultures somewhere along the line....AND WHAT? Stop skirting around what U want to say it's annoying just say it...I'm more than capable of debating with ur ridiculous shallow little pea brain. ..


I don't think you read through the thread or at least first few posts where I stated the title was meant to be about religion. I too am from different culture and have friends from different cultures. I often am subject to racial abuse. It's tge religion I disagree with.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

To answer the original question, no I wouldn't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> I don't think you read through the thread or at least first few posts where I stated the title was meant to be about religion. I too am from different culture and have friends from different cultures. *I often am subject to racial abuse*. It's tge religion I disagree with.


Is it racial, or is it just abuse?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> Is it racial, or is it just abuse?


Comment like

fu**ing foreign c**t

Go back to your fu**ing country

What do you think?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Comment like
> 
> fu**ing foreign c**t
> 
> ...


Abusive but not racist.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Comment like
> 
> fu**ing foreign c**t
> 
> ...


I get that all the time..

They fu**ing wish to be in the Spanish sunshine...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> Abusive but not racist.


In your dictionary, abusive. In mine hate, racial regardless of skin colour.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> I get that all the time..
> 
> They fu**ing wish to be in the Spanish sunshine...


Yep￼, and eat foreign take aways :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Yep￼, and eat foreign take aways:thumb


All fu**ing food it's foreign lol  

Apart from potatoes parsnips and sweede haha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> In *the* dictionary, abusive. In mine hate, racial regardless of skin colour.


First bit in bold corrected.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> First bit in bold corrected.




Racist Incident - any incident which is perceived to be racist by the victim or any other person.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I think you should start an thread apologising for this one


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> I don't think you read through the thread or at least first few posts where I stated the title was meant to be about religion. I too am from different culture and have friends from different cultures. I often am subject to racial abuse. It's tge religion I disagree with.


no...the title says would u date from different race..then in ur first post u refer to not doing so because of religion..this assumes different races have religions..but it's actually different people have religions nothing to do with race at all..I prob have more personal religious beliefs that most of my race. Therefore to place race and religion together as a reason. Not to date them is a little nieve IMO .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Racist Incident - any incident which is perceived to be racist by the victim or any other person.


and that is exactly why we have a politically correct idiotic nation.

So I could create my own definition of racism and apply it to any situation.

You call me an idiot and I perceive that to be racist, now, is that a Racist Incident?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> *and that is exactly why we have a politically correct idiotic nation.*
> 
> So I could create my own definition of racism and apply it to any situation.
> 
> You call me an idiot and I perceive that to be racist, now, is that a Racist Incident?


You hit the nail on the head


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> You hit the nail on the head


and yet its you that's crying racist when it isn't???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Threads racist


----------

